# Looking to get started Bow hunting



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I've decided I would like to expand my horizons and try my hand at bow hunting to expand my hunting opertunities. First off I would like to know what would be a considered a good starter bow? In the event I find bow hunting is not for me I don't want to spend an arm and leg. I'm currently looking at a used PSE Marauder and I'm in uncharted waters when it comes to the value of a used bow. What would be considered a good asking price such a bow? Thanks you to those who will be patient with a newbie and answere my questions as I more and more arise.

Knutson


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I have never heard of that bow. Doesn't mean it's bad, just I have no experience with it. The important thing is to find a bow that fits YOU, and feels good to YOU. Honestly, there probably isn't a bad bow out there nowadays, just some fancier than others. You need to go to some shops and get hands on with a few of them. You may not like the grips of one brand, or the balance of another, or the draw cycle of this one, or the hand shock on that one; little stuff like that makes a difference.

Archerytalk.com is a good place to shop for quality used bows. Check out the classifieds in their forum. The guys there are USUALLY pretty fair, because if they are not, no way in hell selling the bow there. There are a lot of bows sold through that place.

I started with a cheap PSE Predator package from Scheels. It worked. As time goes on you can upgrade. I bought a Mathews and hated it. Now I have a Hoyt and love it. Because I love it doesn't mean you will. You really need to get your hands on a few of them and go from there. My opinion.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info. In the event I do buy a used bow I plan on bringing it into a bow shop to give it a once over to make sure everthing is operational and safe. Can you recommend a reputable Bow shop in the FM or GF area? Chances are I will not be bow hunting this season as I will be heading to the "big cat box" in Oct.

Thanks again for the advice

v/r

Knutson


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The biggest thing to watch for in a used bow is twisted limbs. Generally if you lay a bow on its side on a flat surface you will be able to tell if there is some twist. As mentioned most bows on the market today are pretty good. Don't start with a super short bow or one with extreme cams on it. They are not as forgiving and take a little longer to master.

Something I think all hunters should do is learn to shoot without sites. I personally don't use them and am not against them but... The guys I know that don't use sights or learned without them seem to have an edge when it comes to range estimation. With me it isn't even a concious thought. Even before I gave up sights it semed like it was just instinct that the right site pin would fall on the target without thought. I contribute that to my years of shooting a sightless bow as a kid.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Scheels and The Outdoorsman in Fargo have some competent people working there. Scheels can be hit and miss though. I'd talk to either the archery manager, Al, or Brandon. They both know their stuff. The Outdoorsman has good people to help you out with archery stuff. I'd check out both shops. Between the two, they'd have about any kind of bow you're looking for.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, I went ahead and bit the bullet and baught a new bow. I ended up going with a Bear Strike RTH. Took it out last night and succeeded in loosing all but two arrows  (dang cattails and water). The sight will need some adjustment but once I figured out it was shoot low and to the left I was able to keep my last two remaining arrows on target and withing 1to 2 inches of each other at 20 yds. This being the first time I have ever shot a bow in my life I think its a decent accomplishment. Now I just need to adjust the sights and Practice, Practice, Practice!!!

Thanks again to everyone that helped me.

v/r

Knutson


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Suggestion 1 ........... Start at 10 yards and work your way back.

Suggestion 2 ........... Buy some judo points for your arrows and shoot at dirt clumps, leaves, cans, rummer balls and etc. at varying ranges. It will emulate hunting conditions, teach you to pick a spot and make you a better range estimator and shooter.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Good advice that I will take into consideration. Once I adjusted my sight I've been able to consistanly hit the bull at 20yds. I've been shooting about 50 arrows a night between 10,15, and 20yds being thats all the further access I have at this time.

v/r Knutson


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

if you have some old carpet double it over some sort of hanger and if you do miss your target the carpet should stop the arrows


----------

